# Anyone been fishing at Malaquite beach lately?



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have not been in years , but I am planning a trip the last week of this month to do some light fishing for whiting and slot reds. Of course any and all game fish,( no slimers, and no hard heads) are welcome.
I used to fish with fresh peeled shrimp and get big whiting and occasional pompanos and slot reds this time of year.
Hopefully it's far enough from any freshwater run off affecting the surf now.
I am going to try some fish bites and gulp along with shrimp and see how it goes.
Of course take the cast net and some frozen mullet just in case.
I hardly ever read a report from the area, but maybe someone has been lately.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

I fished miles ~15-30 at PINS on 4/3 and we caught a TON of huge whiting and one slot red with dead skrimp on the bottom.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks Sharpest! That is what I am hoping for, tons pf big whiting. A red or pomp along the way is gravy. That stretch of beach has always been a good spot to me for those bull whiting.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The results are back, and it was tough going for surf fishing.
I did get two good size whiting, about the size I was hoping to bring a whole box back of, but that's fishing.
The day we got there a 36 mph south wind was howling and piling the water up all the way to the edge of the dunes. No 2 wheel drive access anywhere, and then the wind picked up to 42 mph.
However the water down there is beautiful, I could see my feet between waves the one day I did some fishing when out up to my mid thigh. 
We stayed at the Holiday Inn on the beach and that was a good move, we relaxed and listened to good live music over the weekend and just hung out.
It was not going to be fun for me to buck 40+mph wind and try to fish, so I was forced to relax, and it was fine.
I do hope surf fish possibilities improve soon though.
Fishing up here in the freshwater is taking a beating as well.

BTW, I have to rant a little. 
The rip tide and cross currents were very strong there the whole time. Too often I saw families pile out of a car and the kids hit the water going out where it very dangerous and nobody can help when they get in the pull of those currents. 
To those kid's credit they were where tough ones and good genes pass on I suppose...They would get in some trouble and help each other get back and retreat to the sand, but it was not fun to watch.
The beach is great, but nature takes her tax on the stupid there in a quick fashion.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

At least you didn't get skunked. Two fish in the box beats no fish in the box any day. That water sure looks clean for as rough as it was. I may have to make a trip down there one day just to see what clean water looks like.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am amazed at how clean and blue/green the water is there with that kind of wind.
The couple of times I made it out to the water and cast a line it was really cool.
You could see the mullet and small bait fish from way off and the other way around too.
Good leaders and as a light presentation as possible are essential there.
I did get to see a couple of sea turtles in the very clear water and that is very cool.
We spent a little time on the Zhan road park area catching bait in the Packery Channel and the water was very clear there as it flowed back and forth with the tide.
They have a lot of good access along the cuts and passes as well as the beach. 
I was just was unaware of the yearly very high tides in that area, maybe most beaches, this time of year.
While there a potential customer called who is from the CC area. He laughed when I said I was down there to catch some whiting in the surf. He said this time of year, and for about a two plus week span surf fishing stinks and there is a very high tide.
Live and learn.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

The tide isnt "usually" that high. Crazy wind like that jacks it up. I stay home those days but I live here.  The water gets clearer the further south you go. Theres a ****load of turtles at the Mansfield jetties if you're into that kind of thing. Lots of beach to look at, explore and fish. Last time I was there I found a dead turtle around mile 22.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I got to see several turtles swimming in the passes where I did some fishing.
Yep always been tue the further south you go the better the water.
I fished there a lot in the 70z and 80s.


----------

